# Woodworking Tips



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

*Free Cam Clamp Plans*

For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.

Have fun.

*UPDATE*

After making over 10 I posted a few after I've used them all to clamp fret boards when you need a lot of claps and need a lot of pressure to make sure that the fret boards are clamped tightly so you have no gap anywhere.

You can see them here


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Thanks Obi, you never have enough clamps.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


As I was working on my newest Bass guitar I realized I needed clamps to reach into the middle of the guitar and a Luthier friend showed me his cam clamps and I knew I could make them a lot cheaper than buying them. I ordered two and one came from Washington and one came from Pa.

Neither of them have arrived and so I found these plans and made my first one. One that cannot be purchased because it's about 12" long. I had a steel railing that I cut up, and as soon as the factory made clamps arrive I'll make them closer to the specs.


----------



## flink (Mar 19, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks a lot! No one, but no one ever has enough clamps.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Thanks Obi!

Nice clamps.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 20, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Obi,

I made up a batch last year and used roll pins instead of dowels for the cam, to secure the bar stock to the lower jaw, and to bracket the bar through the slot in the upper jaw. Might be easier than the partially gluing the dowel as this plan suggests.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Thanks Obi,

This is an interesting plan. I will print it out and try it.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


I USED AN UNGLUED DOWEL FOR THE CAM AND SLOTTED THE JAWS JUST FOR THE PRACTICE CLAMP AND THEN DRILLED THE JAWS THROUGH THE STEEL BAR AND USED BARBED JOIST HANGER NAILS THAT DID REQUIRE A LITTLE "COAXING" BUT WORK GREAT. TOOK 4 ATTEMPTS TO GET THE PINS LINED UP PERFECTLY BUT DID IT


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


This is a great project. I am dutch, and am always trying to find money saving ideas. Thanks for the plans!!!


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


I am very short on clamps, think I'll try it.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Obi. I don't really have any light weight clamps, so these should fit the bill, and like you said, it'll cut down the scrap pile some.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


The amazing thing is these do a wonderful job for what they're intended for. To clamp the middle or center of an object that is over 4 inches wide. Most clamps are great for the rim or edge of an item. Pipe clamps for gluing boards side be side or laminating narrow pieces. But for laminating something that is 12" wide, this is the way to go if you want to make sure the center of the piece is glued properly.

I'm making several of these because when it comes to gluing the top to a guitar, I've yet to find a better clamp.

Have fun y'all.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


These look pretty useful, I think i'll have to make some. Don't think it will break the bank either!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Looks great Obi. Thanks for the plans.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Funny I have a pair of these that are unfinished that were given to me. The heads and cam are done just need to make the bar for it and assemble. Here a some pics of what I have:
































These have wooden bars. The assembled one is not mine but I took the pics for reference.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


I thought I made a mistake when i built the first one, so I broke it and threw it away. Then I assembled the second one and realized that if it isnt assembled it won't clamp… DUH !!!

My post, and I can't even get it right.

PLANS WORK, BUILDER ERROR! I THINK I'M GOING TO FIRE THE GUY ON THE ASSEMBLY LINE.
OH WAIT, CAN'T FIRE SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T GET PAID.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


I actually found the same plans when looking around and made 2. i made the rod from wood. after some usage, the rod becomes compressed at places and the clamp tries to go to these places, reducing the power of clamping. this actually makes it unusable… it was a nice project to build, though. you can make the handling of the material easier by making two sets together (this is a bit hard to explain, but i'll do my best: top and bottom jaws joined at the back and the two sets joined at the side. at the end you cut on the table saw and separate the components)


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


So far I've made 11 working cam clamps, sold 5, and have the blanks for 16 more. You can see a few of them here

A friend of mine has 2 with wooden "shafts" but they just didnt look strong enough for me. You can get the steel at Home Depot or Lowe's at about $2.50 per foot. Drill the holes and use a 16d green vinyl sinker as the pins. has taken some practice but I still have the originals and they work great.

I did modify it just a little to make the cam a little more offset to add to the clamping pressure because the ones that I ordered in the beginning are cheap and once they reach the apex of the pressure point they start to decrease. Mine, however, just get tighter and tighter.

I thought it was not only a great money saver from costing me as little as $1.00 each to make I also find that selling them @ $10.00 each also makes me money while saving others as much as $6.00 per clamp on shipping costs.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


hmmmmm… YOU can get things at home depot…. i seriously doubt i will find any here…


----------



## FirewoodBuilder (Oct 13, 2010)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


Nice clamps, just what I am looking for. However, link the posted plans does not seem to work>?
Can you re-post plans or working link?
Thank you.


----------



## AussieAl (Oct 14, 2010)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


I agree with FirewoodBuilder….nothing there except spam, very disappointing as you cant have enough clamps in your shop. Perhaps someone else can repost the plans…..Thanks


----------



## Metrotek (Jan 19, 2011)

Obi said:


> *Free Cam Clamp Plans*
> 
> For those of you who believe that you do not have enough clamps, I found and posted free cam clamp plans here . Easy to make and cheap. most of it can be found in your spare stick bin.
> 
> ...


I tried woodworking a couple of times and my results are posted here: http://lumberjocks.com/Metrotek/projects here: http://highlandwoodworking.com/woodnews/july_2006/readercont_july06.html and here: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Ezine/Articles/Robert_Rutkowski_Liking_MachineLike_Woodworking_8992.aspx
Let me know how you think I'm doing.
After my attempts I realized you all are absolutely correct, one can never have enough clamps and enough variety of style of clamps.


----------

